# what year is this?



## snarehead123 (Oct 12, 2010)

i recently was given a rollfast 20 inch stingray type frame whose serial number is se 1198978 it is green its a boys bike with stick on badges which i removed prior to stripping before painting does anyone know what year it is and are stick on badges availiable to put back on after painting?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 17, 2010)

Rollfasts were built by the Snyder co., and mid 60s on had the SE stamp. Company shut down around 1976, and no info is available on serial numbers. No repop decals out for these later bikes. But, there's a seller on ebay under collectibles-transportation-bicycles who can make decals for anything. I remember the most popular version of those bikes was called the Skoot, and a kid up the street from me had one. I was a bit jealous, because it had whitewall tires, and was a cool green, like Schwinn's Campus green.


----------



## partsguy (Oct 18, 2010)

I would NOT have done that. Using a blow dryer, you might have been able to save them. Go to www.musclebikeforums.com and look for a guy named "Railrider". He can make decals for any bike!


----------

